Ask HN: What’s up with these flexport ads and can anyone else make them? - nikodunk
======
gu5
HN is owned by YCombinator, so YC startups get the privileges of putting up
ads and creating Launch HNs. Edit: More information can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

